

How Do Co-Founders Meet? 17 Startups Tell All - vipivip
http://mashable.com/2011/12/25/how-co-founders-met/

======
skaviani
One way not mentioned in the article is free co-founder matching Meetups like
the ones we organize. Check out <http://www.cofounderslab.com> to see if one
is happening in your city .

